

Show HN: New LIVE multiplayer Aussie Rules game! - gvnn
http://www.battlestars.com.au

======
richy486
Glad to see this high end stuff being made for aussie rules

~~~
balee
I like this "Magic: The Gathering" twist :)

------
gonzilla
Is there an Android version?

~~~
gvnn
Not yet, but it's in the pipeline :)

------
bangobingo
what the heck is an ALF fantasy game?

~~~
gvnn
It takes the best of traditional fantasy sports games, mixes it with killer
video game elements!

